# [Theory] Did Sasuke even have sex at all?



## TheGreen1 (May 11, 2015)

It's looking somewhat likely that Sarada could be the byproduct of genetic engineering. Orochimaru would be the main culprit, considering he's the only one who COULD and WOULD do such a thing. 

And I'm thinking Sarada, based on the fact that she does not have any Birth Records or any documentation of her birth and how everyone is hush-hush about it, is probably an experiment. Also, Orochimaru is going to get a visit from Naruto and Sasuke, so we know that he's confirmed to still be alive. 

Unless Shizune is flat out lying, Sakura does at least seem to make up half of Sarada's genetic makeup. But if you notice, Shizune deflects and shuts up when the mention of Sarada being born. I could believe that Orochimaru grew her in a tube with mixtures of DNA, possibly including Karin's.


----------



## Zef (May 11, 2015)

Search bar is love, Search bar is life


----------



## Amol (May 11, 2015)

Sarada is daughter of Sakura and Karin.
I mean she has features from both of them.
Sasuke just gave her his name because Ninja World doesn't support lesbian relationship. 
[sp] Nah ,I don't think Kishi will kill SS pairing that badly . He has to think of his fan base after all.[/sp]


----------



## Corvida (May 11, 2015)

TheGreen1 said:


> It's looking somewhat likely that Sarada could be the byproduct of genetic engineering. Orochimaru would be the main culprit, considering he's the only one who COULD and WOULD do such a thing.
> 
> And I'm thinking Sarada, based on the fact that she does not have any Birth Records or any documentation of her birth and how everyone is hush-hush about it, is probably an experiment. Also, Orochimaru is going to get a visit from Naruto and Sasuke, so we know that he's confirmed to still be alive.
> 
> Unless Shizune is flat out lying, Sakura does at least seem to make up half of Sarada's genetic makeup. But if you notice, Shizune deflects and shuts up when the mention of Sarada being born. I could believe that Orochimaru grew her in a tube with mixtures of DNA, possibly including Karin's.


----------



## Zyrax (May 11, 2015)

Can someone tell me what sex is?


----------



## Zef (May 11, 2015)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> Can someone tell me what sex is?



It is an act of copulation that occurs by inserting the male reproductive organ into the female reproductive organ.


----------



## Corvida (May 11, 2015)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> Can someone tell me what sex is?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Indra (May 11, 2015)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> Can someone tell me what sex is?


When a man loves a woman, he will cast her into a Genjutsu where he stabs her in the chest violently.


----------



## shade0180 (May 11, 2015)

Sex - to determine a gender. 

this site is child friendly last time I heard


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2015)

i am just waiting for one of those crazy theories to be true just to fuck with people


----------



## Corvida (May 11, 2015)

Addy said:


> i am just waiting for one of those crazy theories to be true just to fuck with people



Oh fuck-Addy is tempestuous again


----------



## babaGAReeb (May 11, 2015)

sure he did, with nardo


----------



## Azula (May 11, 2015)

Oh boy, you have dropped the bomb now


----------



## Lovely (May 11, 2015)

Yup. With Sakura.


----------



## Arisu (May 11, 2015)

He had sex with his wife Sakura, Sarada is the proof


----------



## Overhaul (May 11, 2015)

Yeah,twice in fact.

*Spoiler*: _explicit content inside_


----------



## babaGAReeb (May 11, 2015)

Revy said:


> Yeah,twice in fact.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _explicit content inside_



well the theory has been debunked already

the rumor that sasugay had sex with anything female still needs to be proven doe


----------



## Alkaid (May 11, 2015)

Shut up nerd

Sasuke is a sex god


----------



## Corvida (May 11, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> Shut up nerd
> 
> Sasuke is a sex god



Cojones.

He?s a dedicated avenger  that must be protected from sexual predators  and raging  maniacs.


----------



## Zyrax (May 11, 2015)

Revy said:


> Yeah,twice in fact.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _explicit content inside_


Dat Grin on Danzou's face


----------



## Azula (May 11, 2015)

Arisu said:


> He had sex with his wife Sakura, Sarada is the proof



The "proof" herself is not convinced and is going around demanding other proofs


----------



## Arisu (May 11, 2015)

-Azula- said:


> The "proof" herself is not convinced and is going around demanding other proofs



Sarada is not convinced for the plot reasons, reader himself should know what's cooking


----------



## Yahiko (May 11, 2015)

Yes, with his fangirls in their dreams


----------



## Christian Grey (May 11, 2015)

Well, Oro has to own some genetic materials to create Sarada


----------



## shade0180 (May 11, 2015)

Sauce is with Oro for 3 years.. Sakura bled multiple times in the war and Karin was one of Oro's henchmen...


----------



## Christian Grey (May 11, 2015)

He joined him when he was 12/13 and left at 16. At some point he must have some sex education, you know with the questions and all. And what's better than a "biologist" to educate you


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 11, 2015)

Why would he anyway ?


----------



## Eylandos (May 11, 2015)

Kinda hard to enjoy sex when you only have one arm......


----------



## Sora (May 11, 2015)

these threads are getting worse and worse 
i blame kishi for this
hopefully were getting a sarada birth flashback so we can put all this to rest cause this is ridiculous


----------



## Zensuki (May 11, 2015)

Sasuke clearly tapped Sakura


----------



## Platypus (May 11, 2015)

Eylandos said:


> Kinda hard to enjoy sex when you only have one arm......



He can have six. At least.


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> Why would he anyway ?



well, because........ yeah, why would sasuke have sex?


----------



## Corvida (May 11, 2015)

Christian Grey said:


> He joined him when he was 12/13 and left at 16. At some point he must have some sex education, you know with the questions and all. And what's better than a "biologist" to educate you



Well you see between this


*Spoiler*: __ 













And this



The obvious sex ed was locking the door at every nap. Small wonder the first reaction he has when Sai tried to wake him was blowing the room up.


----------



## Succubus (May 11, 2015)

>Did Sasuke even have sex at all?


----------



## Alkaid (May 11, 2015)

Platypus said:


> He can have six. At least.



Wouldn't he be liable to kill the other participate during copulation with super-robotic arms?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 11, 2015)

Sora said:


> these threads are getting worse and worse
> i blame kishi for this
> hopefully were getting a sarada birth flashback so we can put all this to rest cause this is ridiculous



I know right ain't the title of this thread cringeworthy?

Man naruto is so exciting, full of life and most importantly fun right now


----------



## Stan Lee (May 11, 2015)

Arisu said:


> Sarada is not convinced for the plot reasons, reader himself should know what's cooking



So what does Sakura, Shizune, and everyone elements have to hide?


----------



## Arisu (May 11, 2015)

Zero Requiem said:


> So what does Sakura, Shizune, and everyone elements have to hide?



Believe me, the secret is clearly not Sarada coming out from someone else's vagina or being an experiment. 
When Sarada asked Shizune if Sakura is her biological mother she answered "That's ridiculous!" "There is no way that is true!"
Being an experiment is even more ridiculous than Sarada coming out of Karin's vagina. Kishi already stated Sarada was born between Sasuke and Sakura. Guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 11, 2015)

Arisu said:


> When Sarada asked Shizune if Sakura is her biological mother she answered "That's ridiculous!" "There is no way that is true!"



I think you typed that wrong


----------



## Corvida (May 11, 2015)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> I think you typed that wrong



LOL-by the context yes, Shizune "there is no way it?s true" is  the answering to Sarada "Is this thing my mam?", photo in hand., or rather "am I adopted? "cause I?ve seen my dad?s pic  when he was   a teen,  and I dont ressemble him at all    but this bitch  in the pic  has GLASSESSS


----------



## Platypus (May 11, 2015)

Wouldn't be the first time adults lie to/try to hide something from their kids in a story.

If anything, Shizune's _overreaction_ indicates there's indeed something fishy going on 

Maybe...


----------



## Arisu (May 11, 2015)

Corvida said:


> LOL-by the context yes, Shizune "there is no way it?s true" is  the answering to Sarada "Is this thing my mam?", photo in hand., or rather "am I adopted? "cause I?ve seen my dad?s pic  when he was   a teen,  and I dont ressemble him at all    but this bitch  in the pic  has GLASSESSS




After looking at raws thoughtful said Shizune said something like " ! There is no reason to think that!" "That's ridiculous!" "There is no way that is true!"

Whatever, it's the same meaning anyways because Shizune is clearly opposed to what Sarada asked.


----------



## Yoona (May 11, 2015)

Definitely not with Sakura


----------



## Stan Lee (May 11, 2015)

Arisu said:


> Believe me, the secret is clearly not Sarada coming out from someone else's vagina or being an experiment.
> When Sarada asked Shizune if Sakura is her biological mother she answered "That's ridiculous!" "There is no way that is true!"
> Being an experiment is even more ridiculous than Sarada coming out of Karin's vagina.* Kishi already stated Sarada was born between Sasuke and Sakura.* Guess we'll just have to wait and see.



You still trust databooks after the whole Tobi deal? 

The experiment theory actually makes sense. Its the only logical thing I can think of for this conspiracy. Anything else would be ridiculous.



Platypus said:


> Wouldn't be the first time adults lie to/try to hide something from their kids in a story.
> 
> If anything, Shizune's _overreaction_ indicates there's indeed something fishy going on
> 
> Maybe...



Yeah, you can even see her sweat.


----------



## Romanticide (May 11, 2015)

I really doubt he would have sex. He never seemed interested at all in anyone over the course of the series romantically. And his method of "restoring" his clan was just restoring their honor. Plus who's to say someone didn't steal his dna from oro's lab and make sarada with sakura's dna?


----------



## Abanikochan (May 11, 2015)

Yup, Oro has been conducting experiments to make clones...


*Spoiler*: __ 




...of glasses. 
In fact it's so effective it fooled Nonou into thinking some guy with a giant nose was Kabuto.


----------



## Stan Lee (May 11, 2015)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> I really doubt he would have sex. He never seemed interested at all in anyone over the course of the series romantically. And his method of "restoring" his clan was just restoring their honor. Plus who's to say someone didn't steal his dna from oro's lab and make sarada with sakura's dna?



I think it would Karin's dna instead of Sakura's of that was the case since:

1) She has to have some kind of relevance in this story.

2) Her and Sasuke's dna are stored together somewhere.

3) She is an Uzumaki. She has alien lineage like Sasuke and her chains are more powerful than anything Sakura's got.


----------



## Bender (May 11, 2015)

Considering how much of a man whore he is with fangirls I find it hard to believe he didn't have sex once in his life.


----------



## Rosi (May 12, 2015)

Bender said:


> Considering how much of a man whore he is with fangirls I find it hard to believe he didn't have sex once in his life.


Sasuke a man whore?


----------



## Arisu (May 12, 2015)

Zero Requiem said:


> You still trust databooks after the whole Tobi deal?
> 
> The experiment theory actually makes sense. Its the only logical thing I can think of for this conspiracy. Anything else would be ridiculous.



You stick to a one Tobi case that doesn't have anything to do with this situation, I don't understand why. I was in the fandom when Tobi's mystery appeared and it was clear as a day to me he was Obito. The moment I saw their names I knew it. Kishi is just so damn easy to understand, like in this situation. I just know Sakura is the mother, can bet with you if you want 

I trust Kishi, Va's and Kishi's editor more than I trust this fandom, that's for sure. Everyone keep saying the same thing, which isn't a coincidence.

Sarada is not an experiment, look at her photo's when she was a baby. Oro can't create life, Sarada was clearly born from someone.


----------



## Stan Lee (May 12, 2015)

Arisu said:


> You stick to a one Tobi case that doesn't have anything to do with this situation, I don't understand why. I was in the fandom when Tobi's mystery appeared and it was clear as a day to me he was Obito. The moment I saw their names I knew it. Kishi is just so damn easy to understand, like in this situation. I just know Sakura is the mother, can bet with you if you want
> 
> I trust Kishi, Va's and Kishi's editor more than I trust this fandom, that's for sure. Everyone keep saying the same thing, which isn't a coincidence.
> 
> Sarada is not an experiment, look at her photo's when she was a baby.* Oro can't create life*, Sarada was clearly born from someone.


----------



## TheGreen1 (May 13, 2015)

Addy said:


> i am just waiting for one of those crazy theories to be true just to fuck with people



I don't see why this couldn't be true, I mean that's where it's leading up. I feel though that if Sakura really did give birth to Sarada, she'd say so instead of her and everyone else beating around the bush. Some of Sakura's DNA must be in Sarada, because Shizune had no issue saying that no, Sarada is the daughter of Sakura. Though that's my interpretation.


----------



## Azula (May 13, 2015)

Zero Requiem said:


>



These two have researched the hell out of the human body and orochimaru collects dna for teh lulz but apparently they cannot create a clone of someone.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 13, 2015)

-Azula- said:


> These two have researched the hell out of the human body and orochimaru collects dna for teh lulz but apparently they cannot create a clone of someone.



Never mind creating cute and normal babies


----------



## Arisu (May 13, 2015)

Kabuto cloned an animal, people doing it irl as well. Didn't heard about cloning humans. 

Why Oro would clone a little girl? This makes no sense. Why didn't he clone someone powerful like Madara or other powerful Uchiha? 

Besides if he could clone people, he wouldn't ran after Sasuke all his life to take his body. He would just make a clone for himself


----------



## Platypus (May 13, 2015)

Arisu said:


> Kabuto cloned an animal, people doing it irl as well. Didn't heard about cloning humans.
> 
> Why Oro would clone a little girl? This makes no sense. Why didn't he clone someone powerful like Madara or other powerful Uchiha?
> 
> Besides if he could clone people, he wouldn't ran after Sasuke all his life to take his body. He would just make a clone for himself



He did have 15+ years to develop new cloning stuff. But yeah, why would Oro even want to restore/bring back the Uchiha at all? His "goal" is to learn all that there is to learn in the world. He does so by keeping himself alive through his body-switching jutsu. And obviously, being inside a body with the Sharingan grants him the ability to copy regular ninjutsu. 
Nothing about creating armies of Uchiha clones and stuff like that though.


----------



## ThunderCunt (May 13, 2015)

The right question would be did sasuke have sex with Naruto or not?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 13, 2015)

Arisu said:


> Kabuto cloned an animal, people doing it irl as well. Didn't heard about cloning humans.
> 
> Why Oro would clone a little girl? This makes no sense. Why didn't he clone someone powerful like Madara or other powerful Uchiha?
> 
> Besides if he could clone people, he wouldn't ran after Sasuke all his life to take his body. He would just make a clone for himself



From a genetic point of view, what's the difference between humans and animals? The entire difference is caused by semantics, not because there's actually a difference 

As for why: Orochimaru was interested in bloodlines, so why wouldn't he start messing around with Sasuke's dna? iirc he even stated that Sasuke had more promise than Madara himself at one point.. And if he's at it, why not mix that dna with some of Karin's? Uzumaki were related to the Senju, so that mixture would be the closest Orochimaru could get to Hagoromo himself. It would be funny if Sakura turned out to be a Senju though, and that's she's still the biological mother. I mean, after all the parallels between her and Tsunade..


----------



## Arisu (May 13, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> From a genetic point of view, what's the difference between humans and animals? The entire difference is caused by semantics, not because there's actually a difference
> 
> As for why: Orochimaru was interested in bloodlines, so why wouldn't he start messing around with Sasuke's dna? iirc he even stated that Sasuke had more promise than Madara himself at one point.. And if he's at it, why not mix that dna with some of Karin's? Uzumaki were related to the Senju, so that mixture would be the closest Orochimaru could get to Hagoromo himself. It would be funny if Sakura turned out to be a Senju though, and that's she's still the biological mother. I mean, after all the parallels between her and Tsunade..



Zil dear...do you even know how cloning works? It is definately not taking some dna from whatever person you like and connecting it... If Sarada would be a clone, she would look exactly like Sasuke and be a boy, not a girl. And she wouldn't have Karin's dna. 

I can sure see the difference between humans and animals, if you don't that's your opinion xD


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 13, 2015)

Arisu said:


> Zil dear...do you even know how cloning works? It is definately not taking some dna from whatever person you like and connecting it... If Sarada would be a clone, she would look exactly like Sasuke and be a boy, not a girl. And she wouldn't have Karin's dna.
> 
> I can sure see the difference between humans and animals, if you don't that's your opinion xD



I'm involve din science, but I'm no biologist. You? Then again, Kishi isn't either, so expecting the manga to comply to every little rule is... well, difficult at best. It's just that Orochimaru never 'just cloned' something. He messes with it. His goal is to know all jutsu's, and for this he'd need the bloodline from which ninjutsu originates, no?

As for humans and animals, this shit usually degrades in a religious debate on creationism vs evolutionism, and I don't even want to put my energy in. If you believe that humans are somehow superior and different from all other species, because that fits your beliefs: be my guest.


----------



## Tangle (May 13, 2015)

Why are people on NF treating sex like such a big deal lmfao. Does Kishi have to draw Sasuke seeding Sakura in order for these virgins to take the hint?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 13, 2015)

Tangle said:


> Why are people on NF treating sex like such a big deal lmfao. Does Kishi have to draw Sasuke seeding Sakura in order for these virgins to take the hint?


----------



## Xadidax (May 13, 2015)

Sure he did.

Sarada surely is a proof.

She inherited his bloodline and cool personality, while inheriting her mother's (Sakura, not karin.) face's shape and eyes, as well as her habit of being critical of troublemakers and Sakura's verbal tic, "Shannaro".

Under unknown circumstances, she awakened the sharingan, each with one comma.
Probably upset about something that involves her father.

It's already confirmed in the databook written by kishimoto.
"Sarada, the daughter born between *Sasuke* and Sakura."
*skipping a few paragraphs lol*
"She also has inherited her father's bloodline?!"

See those fantastic words? "Father" "Mother", so no, she isn't an experiment, and no, Sarada's eyes weren't 'stolen' by Celebi and Karin 'donated' her own eyes to Sarada. Karin's eyes is red, while Sarada's are black. 

I still find these theories pure bullshit


----------



## DavyChan (May 13, 2015)

ThunderCunt said:


> The right question would be did sasuke have sex with Naruto or not?



they probably tried. When u love someone so much in the way they did, it's hard not to imagine urself intimately with them regardless of ur sexual orientation. I imagine they would have tried it, realized they were str8, then moved on in awkward reminscence of it.


----------



## Corvida (May 13, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


>


----------



## Tangle (May 13, 2015)

DavyChan, your sig is disgusting.


----------



## Sauce (May 13, 2015)

ThunderCunt said:


> The right question would be did sasuke have sex with Naruto or not?



You SasuNaru shippers.


----------



## Stan Lee (May 13, 2015)

Arisu said:


> Kabuto cloned an animal, people doing it irl as well. Didn't heard about cloning humans.
> 
> Why Oro would clone a little girl? This makes no sense. Why didn't he clone someone powerful like Madara or other powerful Uchiha?
> 
> Besides if he could clone people, he wouldn't ran after Sasuke all his life to take his body. He would just make a clone for himself



Making a clone with the dna of an Uchiha and an Uzumaki would make sense since it was discovered after the war that they have powerful alien lineage. 



Xadidax said:


> Sure he did.
> 
> Sarada surely is a proof.
> 
> ...



Yeah, because databook always tell the truth and spoils future plotline.



What's your rationale for Sakura and Shizune's conspiracy then?


----------



## Corvida (May 13, 2015)

Zero Requiem said:


> Making a clone with the dna of an Uchiha and an Uzumaki would make sense since it was discovered after the war that they have powerful alien lineage.


----------



## Xadidax (May 14, 2015)

Zero Requiem said:


> Yeah, because databook always tell the truth and spoils future plotline.
> 
> 
> 
> What's your rationale for Sakura and Shizune's conspiracy then?


He also said that in one of his recent interviews.
There is nothing to spoil, Sarada is Sasuke and Sakura's daughter, Karin isn't involved in any of this things.
Heck, even in the recent chapter (released today) she still called her 'Mom' when she encountered Shin Uchiha.

Conspiracy? Lol you're acting like they're plotting something or trying to do something harmful. 
If her birth record wasn't found in konoha, then it hints us that she wasn't born inside konoha.


----------



## bluemiracle (May 14, 2015)

Xadidax said:


> He also said that in one of his recent interviews.
> There is nothing to spoil, Sarada is Sasuke and Sakura's daughter, Karin isn't involved in any of this things.
> Heck, even in the recent chapter (released today) she still called her 'Mom' when she encountered Shin Uchiha.
> 
> ...




The doubts surrouding Sarada's parentange are just laughable.


----------



## Zensuki (May 14, 2015)

Xadidax said:


> He also said that in one of his recent interviews.
> There is nothing to spoil, Sarada is Sasuke and Sakura's daughter, Karin isn't involved in any of this things.
> Heck, even in the recent chapter (released today) she still called her 'Mom' when she encountered Shin Uchiha.
> 
> ...



Pretty much. Still funny to see some people reaching so hard


----------



## Balalaika (May 14, 2015)

Probably, seeing how he has spawned another Uchiha, but you never know, there's some crazy shit in manga sometimes.


----------



## Stan Lee (May 14, 2015)

Xadidax said:


> He also said that in one of his recent interviews. There is nothing to spoil, Sarada is Sasuke and Sakura's daughter.



Like how Marion Cotillard in an interview said that Talia al Ghul was't in The Dark Knight Rises?  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Which turned out to be false.




Like how Ridley Scott in an interview said that there are no Xenomorphs in Prometheus? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Which turned out to be false.




I could go on with this. Point is that's a flawed argument, considering there are plenty of examples with interviews being false leads, _especially_ stories with plot twist. Like really, you should know this by now unless you don't read a lot of interviews. I wouldn't be surprised if there an old interview of Kishi saying Obito died in Kakashi Gaiden. But what interview are you talking about?



> ,Karin isn't involved in any of this things.



How can you say that Karin isn't involved in this? Did you not read the first two chapters? How did Sakura get her hands on that picture?



> Heck, even in the recent chapter (released today) she still called her 'Mom' when she encountered Shin Uchiha.



Of course she still calls her mom, she isn't sure if she isn't. What a silly argument. 



> Conspiracy? Lol you're acting like they're plotting something or trying to do something harmful.
> If her birth record wasn't found in konoha, then it hints us that she wasn't born inside konoha.



By conspiracy I mean in the context of a giant secret. Is there a _rational_ explanation for Sakura and Shizune avoiding Sarada's questions? There probably is an explanation but one with many holes.


----------



## J★J♥ (May 14, 2015)

Only with itachi.


----------



## Xadidax (May 14, 2015)

Zero Requiem said:


> Like how Marion Cotillard in an interview said that Talia al Ghul was't in The Dark Knight Rises?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Kishimoto has stated he wanted his heroine happy, and I don't see WHY he would let Sasuke, her love interest, spring off with Karin.

Seriously, Sasuke doesn't even like Karin at all, not even in a friendly way, he finds that hoe repulsive, yet suddenly just because his daughter wears glasses it's suddenly hinting us that she is Karin's daughter? lol..

If you think she is karin's daughter, go ahead, believe it. But if one of the chapters reveals who the real mother is and who is married to who, I'll just sit here laughing.


----------



## NW (May 14, 2015)

TheGreen1 said:


> It's looking somewhat likely that Sarada could be the byproduct of genetic engineering. Orochimaru would be the main culprit, considering he's the only one who COULD and WOULD do such a thing.
> 
> And I'm thinking Sarada, based on the fact that she does not have any Birth Records or any documentation of her birth and how everyone is hush-hush about it, is probably an experiment. Also, Orochimaru is going to get a visit from Naruto and Sasuke, so we know that he's confirmed to still be alive.
> 
> Unless Shizune is flat out lying, Sakura does at least seem to make up half of Sarada's genetic makeup. But if you notice, Shizune deflects and shuts up when the mention of Sarada being born. I could believe that Orochimaru grew her in a tube with mixtures of DNA, possibly including Karin's.


----------



## Stan Lee (May 14, 2015)

Xadidax said:


> *Kishimoto has stated he wanted his heroine happy*, and I don't see WHY he would let Sasuke, her love interest, spring off with Karin.
> 
> Seriously, Sasuke doesn't even like Karin at all, not even in a friendly way, he finds that hoe repulsive, yet suddenly just because his daughter wears glasses it's suddenly hinting us that she is Karin's daughter? lol..
> 
> If you think she is karin's daughter, go ahead, believe it. But if one of the chapters reveals who the real mother is and who is married to who, I'll just sit here laughing.



Bold: See, talking some old bullshit in them interviews. Sakura is a single mom and hasn't seen her "husband" in years(to the point where she can't remember if he wore glasses or not). Has no post-war photos of him either. He made her into a loser.

No, I don't believe she is Karin's daughter...in a "traditional" sense.


----------



## Xadidax (May 14, 2015)

Zero Requiem said:


> Bold: See, talking some old bullshit in them interviews. Sakura is a single mom and hasn't seen her "husband" in years to the point where she can't remember if he wore glasses or not. Has no post-war photos of him either. He made her into a loser.
> 
> No, I don't believe she is Karin's daughter in a "traditional" sense.


That's not old, not really, it's one of his recent interviews, I think.
And you just changed the subject from if Sarada is Sakura's or Karin's daughter to how she is a 'loser' with a deadbeat husband, mhm, nice debate. 

As I'm not english, It would be rather appreciated if you explain what you meant by 'traditional', if you are talking about if Sasuke banged her, than you're still mistaken.


----------



## Corvida (May 14, 2015)

Xadidax said:


> That's not old, not really, it's one of his recent interviews, I think.
> And you just changed the subject from if Sarada is Sakura's or Karin's daughter to how she is a 'loser' with a deadbeat husband, mhm, nice debate.
> 
> As I'm not english, It would be rather appreciated if you explain what you meant by 'traditional', if you are talking about if Sasuke banged her, than you're still mistaken.


 
Asses are going full retard and going from GLASSESS to rest tube  baby, that?s what he?s meaning.

Or believing that Sakura doesnt _really _remember if Sasuke wore glasses or not.


----------



## Stan Lee (May 14, 2015)

Xadidax said:


> That's not old, not really, it's one of his recent interviews, I think.
> And you just changed the subject from if Sarada is Sakura's or Karin's daughter to how she is a 'loser' with a deadbeat husband, mhm, nice debate.
> 
> As I'm not english, It would be rather appreciated if you explain what you meant by 'traditional', if you are talking about if Sasuke banged her, than you're still mistaken.



My point is that Kishi was lying through his teeth in that interview when he said that he wanted Sakura to be happy.


----------



## MR T (May 15, 2015)

Since Itachi found a way to give someone power by tapping their forehead, maybe the sauce actually found a way to spread his seed. I know 1 thing for sure, the Sauce would neva lay with anyone and least of all a woman.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 15, 2015)

Corvida said:


> Asses are going full retard and going from GLASSESS to rest tube  baby, that?s what he?s meaning.
> 
> Or believing that Sakura doesnt _really _remember if Sasuke wore glasses or not.



Good thing none of these points really matter 

Thirteen years? Twelve?


----------



## Corvida (May 15, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Good thing none of these points really matter



Oh *yes* they do- I hopE Zef?s Wall of fame keeps growing,  as that last post   from MR T is a good candidate




> Thirteen years? Twelve?


[/QUOTE]

I can give you a clue


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sunako (May 16, 2015)

Who knows.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 16, 2015)

Sunako said:


> Who knows.



Wait, don't show canon 

It would destroy the fanon bubble


----------



## Corvida (May 16, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Wait, don't show canon
> 
> It would destroy the fanon bubble



Why go so far as to show a henge and the freeding of Suigetsu?

Wasnt the general ageement, after THE GLASSES, that Guarrin had finally got to drug rape him?



Which explains that face?



Or must we consider that the mother is Kabuto?


*Spoiler*: __ 






[/QUOTE][/IMG]





Guarrin is coming


----------



## Shinobu (May 16, 2015)

Sunako said:


> Who knows.






gg Sasuke. It's not a question whether he had sex, it's more of a question with how many and whom he had.


----------



## Raiden (May 16, 2015)

Bahahaha Karin is a creep.


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 16, 2015)

Oh you guys wish he didn't  but he did it with Sakura and only with her.


----------



## Sonii (May 17, 2015)

Xadidax said:


> Sure he did.


No he didn't m8



Xadidax said:


> Sarada surely is a proof.


She proves that she is definitely not Sakura's babygal.



Xadidax said:


> She inherited his bloodline and cool personality, while inheriting her mother's (Sakura, not karin.) face's shape and eyes, as well as her habit of being critical of troublemakers and Sakura's verbal tic, "Shannaro".


>she inherited his bloodline and cool personality
And? I can inherit my dad's cool personality and genes, doesn't mean that invalidates me from having a step-mother, second mother, etcetera. 

>while inheriting her mother's (Sakura, not karin.) face's shape and eyes
And guess what, what you just said made no sense. Why didn't Kishi just give Salad green eyes if he wanted her to look like her mom? She looks more like Sasuke than Sakura. If you didn't know Sasuke was the father you would by no means associate Salad as Sakura's child.

>as well as her habit of being critical of troublemakers and Sakura's verbal tic, "Shannaro".
So if I start saying "oh my" like my step-mom, it means I came out of her vagina? :^)



Xadidax said:


> It's already confirmed in the databook written by kishimoto.
> "Sarada, the daughter born between *Sasuke* and Sakura."
> *skipping a few paragraphs lol*
> "She also has inherited her father's bloodline?!"



>already confirmed in the databook written by kishimoto.
Believing databooks in 2015? Seems legit. Nice proofs m8 I r8 it a 0/8


----------



## Addy (May 17, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> Oh you guys wish he didn't  but he did it with Sakura and only with her.



yeah, sakura and only sakura but it was either so good that they didnt need to do it again and cant replicate it or it was so bad that sasuke took the first mission and extended it for 12 years just not to have sex with her again 

yeah, sai and ino only have one child but that doesn't mean they didnt do it many times in 12 years.  however, with sasuke and sakura, it's canon they only did it once XD

at this point, it's just damage control with "only sakura" since the rest did the same with the same respective wives/husbands but sakura onyl got the sauce D once and only once.


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> yeah, sakura and only sakura but it was either so good that they didnt need to do it again and cant replicate it or it was so bad that sasuke took the first mission and extended it for 12 years just not to have sex with her again
> 
> yeah, sai and ino only have one child but that doesn't mean they didnt do it many times in 12 years.  however, with sasuke and sakura, it's canon they only did it once XD
> 
> at this point, it's just damage control with "only sakura" since the rest did the same with the same respective wives/husbands but sakura onyl got the sauce D once and only once.



All you say is nonsense. 

You know very well _it wasn't only once_ that's why you say all this shit. You still can't deal with this fact even after all these months. 

And lol to the 12 years of absence.


----------



## Platypus (May 17, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> Addy said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, sakura and only sakura but it was either so good that they didnt need to do it again and cant replicate it or it was so bad that sasuke took the first mission and extended it for 12 years just not to have sex with her again
> ...



Clearly Sarada was brainwashed by evil Konoha authorities into believing she never met Sasuke.


----------



## Lovely (May 17, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> All you say is nonsense.
> 
> You know very well _it wasn't only once_ that's why you say all this shit. You still can't deal with this fact even after all these months.
> 
> And lol to the 12 years of absence.



Yup. It usually takes more than one attempt to get pregnant. Not that this is the only reason they would have had sex. Intercourse usually comes naturally when you're in a relationship.


----------



## Addy (May 17, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> All you say is nonsense.
> 
> You know very well _it wasn't only once_ that's why you say all this shit. You still can't deal with this fact even after all these months.
> 
> And lol to the 12 years of absence.



so let me get this straight:

sasuke met sakura in order to have sex with her periodically in the past 12-10 years/as long as salad can  remember  but never made time to meet with salad?.

is that what you want to say?.


Platypus said:


> Clearly Sarada was brainwashed by evil Konoha authorities into believing she never met Sasuke.


no, sasuke stayed away from her because her being an uchiha was a secret that everyone in the village knew 


Lovely said:


> Yup. It usually takes more than one attempt to get pregnant. Not that this is the only reason they would have had sex. Intercourse usually comes naturally when you're in a relationship.



it's also natural not to leave your spouse and child for the past 12 years


----------



## Sci-Fi (May 17, 2015)

Think it's a red herring and Kishi did it just to stir things up among the fanbase. That being said it's always fun to speculate until canon material comes out. Most interesting scenario would be both Karin and Sakura are skilled enough to have taken Sasuke's sperm and impregnate their own eggs to have his kids, Sarada and Shin. Need to be a Uchiha to power those sharingan eyes without the drawbacks Kakashi experienced with just one sharingan eye implanted. Yeah it makes them look even more pathetic and desperate, not to mention performing highly illegal human experimentation, which would lead to everyone not talking about it.

We don't know if Sasuke tapped more than that forehead before he left and presumably hasn't returned since he started his journey of redemption. Or if Sakura chased after him, got pregnant, and Sarada was born somewhere else or in Konoha. Non-married couples with kids isn't new, Asuma and Kurenai had a kid afterall. Would explain the lack of pictures of either their wedding or being seen in the same picture. The logical explanation is that the village wanted to protect Sarada from being kidnapped because she is a Uchiha, although having a house with all those Uchiha symbols just says here we are in bright neon signs.

We also know Karin did something to Sasuke, as noted by Suigetsu, but wasn't expanded upon. Kishi left himself room to cause a firestorm from the fanbase. Just have to wait and see how long Kishi milks this out before answering the question. Sarada needs to be at ease with the truth before moving on with her life and having other goals that's important to the main plot. Shin needs to be explained if he isn't a Uchiha and has implanted eyes. Even if he is a Uchiha, implanting eyes may not work and might be rejected if not closely related, as noted by the switching of eyes between siblings, plus statements made by Madara. Might be mistaken but didn't Kishi say Sasuke and Sakura would be in the movie? This may be their wedding moment, at least in the ending credits. Would be fitting if Kishi gives some love and equal time to Sasuke and Sakura's wedding and end the Naruto manga on another high moment (at least until Kishi needs more cash).


----------



## Corvida (May 17, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Clearly Sarada was brainwashed by evil Konoha authorities into believing she never met Sasuke.



And kidnapped from her true mother Guarrin forced to live there


Guarrin died and Sasuke never recovered or was able to see her child

tru saskar word


----------



## Xadidax (May 20, 2015)

I finally got 10 posts, so now I can post pictures.


Now, most of you are saying Karin is Sarada's daughter due to the glasses, and in chapter 2 we saw that Sarada said "This girl... has the same glasses as me", it's shaped the same and the same colors.
And also she stated that her birth record isn't in Konoha.

Basically all of that made all of you think that Karin is Sarada's mother.

Yeah, let's see what Sarada 'inherited' from Karin
The glasses. Might've been a memento. 

What has Sarada inherited from Sakura?
Like her mother, she is critical of troublemakers, and also inherited her verbal tic '_Shannaro_'
She also has the shape of both her eyes and face, and Sarada has inherited the looks of her hair from her grandmother.

Take a look at these pictures:

*Spoiler*: __ 








Anyone believes that Sarada is Karin's daughter now?


----------



## shade0180 (May 20, 2015)

Sorry I debunk that image before... in another thread :ho

Try looking at Karin's other eye.  

Unlike the other characters Karin has different eye pattern for each eye.. One follows the same as Sakura and the other is oval shaped

Also use the images from the original Naruto manga they are more accurate.


----------



## Xadidax (May 20, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Sorry I debunk that image before... in another thread :ho
> 
> Try looking at Karin's other eye.
> 
> ...


Manga-wise and Canon Anime-wise, no difference. 
Sarada isn't like Karin personality-wise or appearance-wise, I've already showed you enough proof yet you people try your best to deny that.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 20, 2015)

Xadidax said:


> Manga-wise and Canon Anime-wise, no difference.
> Sarada isn't like Karin personality-wise or appearance-wise, I've already showed you enough proof yet you people try your best to deny that.



Does Sarada being a SasuSaku child change anything? Does it make the marriage of twelve years absence any better? Does it change a father never meeting his daughter? No? Then lets move on


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (May 20, 2015)

Xadidax said:


> *Spoiler*: __




Interesting. I wonder how many characters share the same eye design? Because Sakura and Sasuke aren't remotely family.

Then again, you see the same elements of facial design across a wide range of characters too. And to be honest, it makes sense that an artist starts each of his designs with the same basic strokes.


----------



## Xadidax (May 20, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Does Sarada being a SasuSaku child change anything? Does it make the marriage of twelve years absence any better? Does it change a father never meeting his daughter? No? Then lets move on


And what does that have to do with anything?
We're talking about this whole 'Sarada is Karin's daughter' theory.
Please read the posts before posting okay thanks


NarutoShion4ever said:


> Interesting. I wonder how many characters share the same eye design? Because Sakura and Sasuke aren't remotely family.
> 
> Then again, you see the same elements of facial design across a wide range of characters too. And to be honest, it makes sense that an artist starts each of his designs with the same basic strokes.


Nope.
Look closely, Sasuke's eye is a bit more narrow.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 20, 2015)

Xadidax said:


> And what does that have to do with anything?
> We're talking about this whole 'Sarada is Karin's daughter' theory.
> Please read the posts before posting okay thanks



To which I reply: who cares. Either way, Sakura is her mother. Whether by blood or not, she's the one who raised the kid. And whether Sasuke is the dad or not, it doesn't matter either: he wasn't there for him. She never saw him. Same goes for Karin, even if she's the biological mother or whether Orochimaru took her dna or whatever.

It's sad for Sarada no matter what happens. So yes, I don't give a crap whether Sasuke had sex or not. Or with whom he had it. Its a matter for the whole pairing shit section.

So lets move on


----------



## Sonii (May 22, 2015)

Xadidax said:


> I finally got 10 posts, so now I can post pictures.
> 
> 
> Now, most of you are saying Karin is Sarada's daughter due to the glasses, and in chapter 2 we saw that Sarada said "This girl... has the same glasses as me", it's shaped the same and the same colors.
> ...


Holy crap your pics just proved that Sarada looks eerily like Karin! Lmfao thanks bruh :')

Look at second pic of Sarada at left bottom pic and last pic at Karin left bottom.


----------



## Xadidax (May 27, 2015)

Sonii said:


> Holy crap your pics just proved that Sarada looks eerily like Karin! Lmfao thanks bruh :')
> 
> Look at second pic of Sarada at left bottom pic and last pic at Karin left bottom.


And how does she look like Karin? just because of Sarada's face's expression? Dude.. look at Sakura's face expression too, it looks like Sarada's, not Karin's.

Stop denying it.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 27, 2015)

Probably he did.

Unless Kishi plays this "test tube theory" for Salad. Even then Salad the genetic material for her would be Sasuke's as they look too much alike. Much more than Salad and Karin.


----------



## Za Fuuru (May 27, 2015)

Would you please understand that Sakura and Karin have the same eye shape and that the eye shape changes from panel to panel because Kishimoto is not consistent at all? Thank you


----------



## Retro Speed (Jun 18, 2015)

Sasuke had sex with Sakura and Salad is more than proof enough


----------



## SonicTron (Jun 18, 2015)

Sasuke made her with the Creation of All Things jutsu


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 18, 2015)

SonicTron said:


> Sasuke made her with the Creation of All Things jutsu


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 18, 2015)

SonicTron said:


> Sasuke made her with the Creation of All Things jutsu



Isn't that how Hagoromo and Hamura were made?


----------



## Platypus (Jun 18, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> Isn't that how Hagoromo and Hamura were made?



It's how he created the Bijuu,

but who knows about his sons ...


----------



## SonicTron (Jun 19, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> Isn't that how Hagoromo and Hamura were made?



Well, I think it's somewhat implied, based on the fact that Hagoromo "chose" how to distribute his power to them.  As a creator really.

Sasuke may have done this, you never know.  Perhaps it's why his eye power was gone for so long, until reuniting with Sarada


----------

